# Audi Driver TT special



## John-H

Audi Driver magazine TT special issue is out now. Featuring club and forum focus.

Available later this week from all good newsagents, availble now by mail-order (£5 inc post) from website at http://www.audidrivermag.co.uk or call the office on 01525 750 500 
or download a digital version from http://www.pocketmags.com


----------



## noidea

I received mine last week, I have it on subscription.

Good write up and a few familiar faces :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Illnasty

This magazine is just awesome! Love it


----------



## Snaky

Hi i can't find where to buy this mag


----------



## Le Smith

Snaky said:


> Hi i can't find where to buy this mag


 Use the link in First thread by John H


----------



## Snaky

I did but still couldn't find it


----------



## John-H

It's under back issues now - if you click back issues you get to here:

http://www.autometrix.co.uk/audi/backissues_buy.html


----------



## Snaky

Thanks John H,all ordered now


----------



## Rally

Be careful if ordering as a back issue, their website adjusts it to the June edition without you realising at present. I have just received the June edition and advised them of the fault. They are sending me the correct one now, that being the July edition.


----------



## armstrongpsa

Thanks for the link, just bought the digital version and will be my Easter weekend reading material


----------



## kennowaybino

Miss the Audi driver not being published these days


----------



## YELLOW_TT

kennowaybino said:


> Miss the Audi driver not being published these days


I'll miss ADI and Inters even more


----------



## rijkard

:lol:


----------



## Aidan92Ford

Does anybody find, where to buy this mag now?


----------



## John-H

Aidan92Ford said:


> Does anybody find, where to buy this mag now?


Autommetric are no longer trading so unfortunately the magazines are no longer being produced.


----------

